# Are crickets okay in the dark?



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it alright to keep crickets in total darkness?I have a kitchen cupboard for all my viv stuff and was going to keep the crickets in there also, if it is alright.They are in a cricket keeper, the one with the four tubes in it.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes it should be fine as long as you are not keeping any in there long term for things like breeding etc. As long as the crickets you keep are being eaten within a few weeks it should be fine IMO
in fact, they'l probably prefer it although the only problem will be that they might not live in the tubs as much as they generally go in them for the darkness, but it will now be dark in the whole tub


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

